# Fuel Saving Tips



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I pulled these off the internet, I'm sure there is more. most common sense but I few I wasn't aware of.

*Buying*
1. Buy gasoline during coolest time of day - early morning or late evening is best. During these times gasoline is densest. Keep in mind - gas pumps measure volumes of gasoline, not densities of fuel concentration. You are charged according to "volume of measurement".

2. Consider a general-purpose cash-back card that rewards gas purchases.
These cards typically offer 5% cash back on gas 1% rebates on all other purchases. Some options include Citi Dividend Platinum Select, Chase Rewards Plus Card, Chase Perfect Card (with a 6% initial cashback rate for gas that drops to 3% after 90 days), Discover Platinum Card with Cashback Bonus Plus, and Blue Cash from American Express.

*Driving*
1. Avoid prolonged warming up of engine, even on cold mornings - 30 to 45 seconds is plenty of time.

2. Don't start and stop engine needlessly. Idling your engine for one minute consumes the gas amount equivalent to when you start the engine.

3. Eliminate jack-rabbit starts. Accelerate slowly when starting from dead stop. Don't push pedal down more than 1/4 of the total foot travel. This allows carburetor to function at peak efficiency.

4. Automatic transmissions should be allowed to cool down when your car is idling at a standstill, e.g. railroad crossings, long traffic lights, etc. Place gear into neutral position. This reduces transmission strain and allows transmission to cool.

5. Park car so that you can later begin to travel in forward gear; avoid reverse gear maneuvers to save gas.

6.Think ahead when approaching hills. If you accelerate, do it before you reach the hill, not while you're on it.

*Percentages *
1. Never exceed legal speed limit. Primarily they are set for your traveling safety, however better gas efficiency also occurs. Traveling at 55 mph give you up to 21% better mileage when compared to speed limits of 65 mph and 70 mph.

2. Traveling at fast rates in low gears can consume up to 45% more fuel than is needed.

3. Keep windows closed when traveling at highway speeds. Open windows cause air drag, reducing your mileage by 10%.

4. Auto air conditioners can reduce fuel economy by 10% to 20%. Heater fan, power windows and seats increase engine load; the more load on your engine, the less miles per gallon.

*Maintenance*
1. Regular tune-ups ensure best economy; check owner's manual for recommended maintenance intervals. Special attention should be given to maintaining clean air filters... diminished air flow increases gas waste.

2. Remove snow tires during good weather seasons; traveling on deep tire tread really robs fuel!

3. Inflate all tires to maximum limit. Each tire should be periodically spun, balanced and checked for out-of-round. When shopping for new tires, get large diameter tires for rear wheels. Radial designs are the recognized fuel-savers; check manufacturer's specifications for maximum tire pressures.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Ride a HARLEY!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ride a Schwinn!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I do ride my schwinn but only at the campground. Can't pull a TT with a motorcycle or bicycle.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ride a Schwinn!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When's the last time a group of half drunk college girls has walked up to you on your Shwinn and said "Wow what a great bike - can you give me a ride???

thus

ride a Harley...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > Ride a Schwinn!!
> ...


And what did your wife do...give them girls a ride???


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I guess the only thing I disagree with in that list is "inflate tires to maximum limit." I do not think that is a good (or safe) idea. I believe your suspension will take a beating running on rock hard tires and the possibility of a blowout is greatly increased. If the point instead is to be sure tires are inflated to the car manufacturers recommendation, then that works.

Under the "driving" category in this list, I did not see "avoid buying a 3/4 ton vehicle that gets 14 MPG when NOT towing." That would be a good one to add.









Randy


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I played around on the very crowded interstate on my trip to the keys and found something very interesting but I don't suggest anyone do it as it could be quite dangerous. At 70 to 75 mph I was getting 11 to 11.5 mpg in the open. I could get behind a large truck and ease up to them until I got under their wind field and the mileage would jump to 15 or 16. I don't mean briefly as I did it for miles several times. Just too close for comfort in an emergency situation but it sure shows it's all about aero. I'm sure the truck drivers didn't like it very much.







You have to get close enough that the wind misses the top of the tt. Maybe Keystones new line of V nose tt isn't so ugly after all.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Ride a HARLEY!!!
> [snapback]103749[/snapback]​


Talk about a gas hog. No pun intended.







Hop on a motorcycle that actually handles, is far faster and saves on gas! Crotch rocket.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

nascarcamper said:


> I played around on the very crowded interstate on my trip to the keys and found something very interesting but I don't suggest anyone do it as it could be quite dangerous. At 70 to 75 mph I was getting 11 to 11.5 mpg in the open. I could get behind a large truck and ease up to them until I got under their wind field and the mileage would jump to 15 or 16. I don't mean briefly as I did it for miles several times. Just too close for comfort in an emergency situation but it sure shows it's all about aero. I'm sure the truck drivers didn't like it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your screen name fits you well!









NO DRAFTING! (hey, no bumping in the corners either!)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ride a Schwinn!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is funny

LMAO









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I guess the only thing I disagree with in that list is "inflate tires to maximum limit." I do not think that is a good (or safe) idea. I believe your suspension will take a beating running on rock hard tires and the possibility of a blowout is greatly increased. If the point instead is to be sure tires are inflated to the car manufacturers recommendation, then that works.


Actually, if you are running LT tires, the way to tow is at the Max pressure imprinted on the side wall. This gives you the maximum wgt carrying and handling ability of the tire. The max inflation pressure on an LT is approx 10% more then the imprinted pressure.

Also, remember, the pressures recommended by the car maker are for the most comfortable ride. The issues with the Firestone Tires and Ford Explorers a few years ago were caused by underinflation, at Ford's recommendation, and yet Firestone ate the bullet for that one. Under inflation leads to overheating, which will lead to premature failure.

When I'm not towing, my LT265's are at Fords recommedations, 50 front/55 rear, but when I've got 750# of tongue wgt, plus the family and the dogs and camping stuff, and I'm at GVWR, I'm running 80 in each, as the tires say. Just my two cents.

Tim


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

"Buying
1. Buy gasoline during coolest time of day - early morning or late evening is best. During these times gasoline is densest. Keep in mind - gas pumps measure volumes of gasoline, not densities of fuel concentration. You are charged according to "volume of measurement".

I don't buy this. The fuel is stored underground in large tanks. I doubt that the fuel temperature & density varys enough to be significant ... even here in Arizona.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ride a Schwinn!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one Tim























Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I played around on the very crowded interstate on my trip to the keys and found something very interesting but I don't suggest anyone do it as it could be quite dangerous. At 70 to 75 mph I was getting 11 to 11.5 mpg in the open. I could get behind a large truck and ease up to them until I got under their wind field and the mileage would jump to 15 or 16. I don't mean briefly as I did it for miles several times. Just too close for comfort in an emergency situation but it sure shows it's all about aero. I'm sure the truck drivers didn't like it very much.
> ...


I expect if I had been spotted by the long arm of the law I'd have been trying to talk myself out of a ticket. It really does make a difference and not a scratch on my front bumper.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > Ride a Schwinn!!
> ...


Back in College...then I married her!!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > I guess the only thing I disagree with in that list is "inflate tires to maximum limit." I do not think that is a good (or safe) idea. I believe your suspension will take a beating running on rock hard tires and the possibility of a blowout is greatly increased. If the point instead is to be sure tires are inflated to the car manufacturers recommendation, then that works.
> 
> 
> Actually, if you are running LT tires, the way to tow is at the Max pressure imprinted on the side wall. This gives you the maximum wgt carrying and handling ability of the tire. The max inflation pressure on an LT is approx 10% more then the imprinted pressure.
> ...


That is interesting that the tire pressure on your expedition is lower than that on my F250. Ford recommends 65 in the front and 80 in the rear tires. I would have thought they would be the same for both vehicles since the expedition is very similar to the F250. I believe it is also a 3/4 ton vehicle isn't it?

I usually run 68 in the front and 80 in the rear. I may jump it up in the front due to the new trailer, I don't think I would go as far as 80, maybe 75.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> That is interesting that the tire pressure on your expedition is lower than that on my F250. Ford recommends 65 in the front and 80 in the rear tires. I would have thought they would be the same for both vehicles since the expedition is very similar to the F250. I believe it is also a 3/4 ton vehicle isn't it?
> 
> I usually run 68 in the front and 80 in the rear. I may jump it up in the front due to the new trailer, I don't think I would go as far as 80, maybe 75.


The Excursion is a 3/4 ton, with a GVWR of 9600#, but like I stated, the manufacturers will lower the tire pressures to give the most comfortable ride. I bet my Excursion is a might bit heavier than your F250 too! Like I said, when towing, I will air up to the tire's max wgt carrying psi

Tim


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I just got home from a 2200 mile trip to Chicago, Detroit and points north.

Not towing, driving the Focus.

On real gasoline, I got 36-38 mpg per tank. I got 40 once.

On 10% Ethanol, I got 32-34 mpg per tank. I got 29 once through Missouri.

Here's the kicker: It cost about the same. At about $2.95/gallon the gas up there was about $0.30/gallon higher than here. Hmm.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Under the "driving" category in this list, I did not see "avoid buying a 3/4 ton vehicle that gets 14 MPG when NOT towing." That would be a good one to add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our 3/4 ton pickup gets 18-20 mpg when not towing, if I keep a light right foot. But the truck stays parked mostly when not towing because with today's fuel costs, 18-20 is not good enough.

Bill


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

When's the last time a group of half drunk college girls has walked up to you on your Shwinn and said "Wow what a great bike - can you give me a ride???

thus

ride a Harley...

3 weeks ago at the Sea Otter Cycling Classic









Yeah, alright, you'd have better odds on a Harley.......
John


----------

